# camber settings need help



## topsecret (Aug 11, 2004)

which is the best way to go on camber settings, i.e. is it better to go with all for wheels at the same camber setting or having the back wheels at one setting and the front's at another?

thank you

peace 

topsecret


----------



## Klotus (Jun 28, 2004)

If your AutoX your car then my answer will be completely subjective since it depends on how a person drives there car. IMO you only want enough camber to keep the temperature even across the tire.

My car is setup with more negative camber up front then in the rear, but again its based on the driver.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

In general on a FWD car, you're going to want -2.5 to -5 camber up front for a track/auto X setup, and -1 or so in the back.

but it also completely depends on the car, the mods you've done to it, and your driving habits. I need about -4 camber up front to keep from burning off tires, but I get away with -1.25 in the back.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Mike Kojima has written an excellent article on suspension:

http://www.sentra.net/tech/garage/suspension.php

Lew


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

I'll toss in my two cents by saying that camber adjustments will depend upon the type of competition, tire grip and your driving style.

Also wanted to get another Southeast Texas name in the thread.


----------

